# Flansch selber bauen?



## Joschi (20. März 2008)

Hallo hat jemand ne Idee wie man einen Flansch selber bauen kann?Hab hier mal was gesehen ist lange her nun find ich es nicht mehr.Soll nur für die Regentonne sein zum Bau eines erweiterten Filtersystems.
Gruß Joschi


----------



## Gartenträumer (20. März 2008)

*AW: Flansch selber bauen?*

Hi Joschi

Eine Doppelmuffe in der mitte durchsägen(KG Rohr wenn möglich) Dann beide hälften einkleben mit dem Ring zum Fass so das es nicht rausfallenkann. Beide teile gut mit Innotec verkleben und nach dem abhärten das Verbindungsrohr einschieben. 
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. März 2008)

*AW: Flansch selber bauen?*

hi joschi

kannst es aber auch so machen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/22284&d=1204396978

loch bohren

gummidichtung reinstecken

ht-rohr durchschieben

fertig und dicht

dir gummis gibts im baumarkt bei den ht-rohren 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Joschi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Flansch selber bauen?*

Danke für die guten Tipps


----------



## koidst49 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Flansch selber bauen?*

hi,

bei beiden sachen muß man allerdings etwas beachten.

gummidichtungen baumarkt:
bei dieser anwendung sollte man die passenden lochbohrer mit dem richtigen durchmesser haben.
z.b. rohr dn 50 braucht man 54mm
      muffe dn 50 braucht man 58mm
     rohr dn 100 braucht man 114mm
diese dichtungen sollte man nur bei geraden flächen einsetzen.

doppelmuffen:
diese sachen habe ich in den größen von dn 50 bis dn 150 an runden regentonnen verarbeitet. ein enges loch in die tonne schneiden und dann die halbe muffe reinschieben und von beiden seiten mit innotec abdichten.

ich habe bei mir schon beide varianten eingesetzt und beide arten sind seit 4-5 jahren dicht.

zum schluß noch, solche arbeiten entsprechen nicht der DIN.


----------



## lollo (21. März 2008)

*AW: Flansch selber bauen?*

Hallo Joschi,

und noch eine Version.   

Einen HT Muffenstopfen in der von Dir benötigten Größe nehmen,
mit einer Lochsäge ein Loch mittig bohren, ja und der Rand für die
Befestigungslöcher, die dann nur gebohrt werden müßen, ist ja vorhanden.
Zur Verstärkung kannst Du beidseitig einen anbringen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. März 2008)

*AW: Flansch selber bauen?*

hallo




> diese dichtungen sollte man nur bei geraden flächen einsetzen.



da kann ich daniel ( ausnahmsweise   ) nicht recht geben.

ich habe schon zig runde regentonnen verarbeitet  
und alle gummidichtungen waren bisher dicht.

ich mache wenns geht, nur noch so

gruß
jürgen


----------



## koidst49 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Flansch selber bauen?*

hi jürgen,

bei runden tonnen sollte man dann mit einem anderen lochbohrer arbeiten.


----------



## koidst49 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Flansch selber bauen?*

hallo lollo,

bei deinem vorschlag muß ich schon sagen, ist die ausführung etwas abenteuerlich.
abmessungen von einem ht-muffendeckel dn 50, deckeldurchmesser 58mm, rohraußendurchmesser 50mm, bleibt ein überstand von 4mm, nimmt man eine blechschrb. durchmesser 3,5mm hat diese ein kopfdurchmesser von 6mm.


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. März 2008)

*AW: Flansch selber bauen?*

hallo
ich hab da was für die ganz dummen..
mache doch aus einer alten tonne oder einer plastikwand, probebohrungen ( gut aufheben )dann merkst du ganz schnell was passt und was nicht. ich kann mir nämlich nie merken was für einen lochbohrer ich nehmen soll.
so mach ich es halt heute noch.    

gruß
jürgen


----------



## koidst49 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Flansch selber bauen?*

hi jürgen,

ein glück, dass ich schon älter bin als du. es kommt anscheinend mit dem alter wieder etwas zurück.


----------



## lollo (24. März 2008)

*AW: Flansch selber bauen?*



			
				koidst49 schrieb:
			
		

> bei deinem vorschlag muß ich schon sagen, ist die ausführung etwas abenteuerlich.



Hallo Daniel,

was soll daran abenteuerlich sein?  Vor langer Zeit hier von einem User im Forum vorgestellt, hat es bestimmt schon viele Nachbauer gegeben, da es eine recht kostengünstige Version ist. Auch ich habe Flansche dieser Art in Betrieb und überhaupt keine Probleme damit.   Maße hatte ich in meinem Beitrag überhaupt nicht angegeben wie von Dir erwähnt. Ich kann hier nur von meiner Erfahrung sprechen, und würde immer empfehlen einen 110 Muffenstopfen als Flansch zu nehmen, denn kleiner reduzieren ist dann immer möglich. Selbstverständlich ist auch hier eine Dichtung erforderlich, ich benutze dazu Adheseal von Innotec. Du kannst zwei Flansche gegeneinander setzten, oder einen Kunststoffgegenring innerhalb der Filtertonne. Ob Du nun VA Gewindeschrauben oder VA Blechtreibschrauben nimmst spielt keine Rolle, auch bei runden Tonnen gab es nie Probleme.

Zum besseren Verständniss habe ich mal ein Bild eingefügt, es sind allerdings die Befestigungslöcher noch nicht in den Flanschen gebohrt.


----------



## Jürgen-V (24. März 2008)

*AW: Flansch selber bauen?*

hi lothar
der daniel hat das nicht so gemeint, er ist halt nun mal nicht mehr der jüngste.   

ich denke ich habe es verstanden wie du es meinst.
aber ist da nicht die von mir beschriebene vorgehensweise nicht leichter. 
vor allem muß ich da nicht schrauben, kleben, geht schneller und ist wieder zerlegbar.:smoki 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## lollo (24. März 2008)

*AW: Flansch selber bauen?*

Hallo Jürgen,

na klar, jeder macht doch die eigenen Erfahrungen und versucht diese dann weiter zu geben, so soll es doch auch sein.   Auch Deine Methode ist sicherlich ok, weil Du bisher gute Erfahrungen damit hattest. Sollte es sich ergeben, werde ich sie mal ausprobieren, denn einfach und kostengünstig ist sie doch auch.


----------



## Drexta (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Flansch selber bauen?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi joschi
> 
> kannst es aber auch so machen
> 
> ...



Hallo, 
Ich kann die nur recht geben, ich habe heute noch mit einer stichsäge ein loch von genau 114mm in euine tonne gesägt. Die von dir erwähnte gummidichtung durch, Rohr durch und siehe da es ist alles super dicht. Ohne kleber ohne alles. 
Ich bedanke mich echt für eure super tipps, wo bekommt man sonst eine durchführung für 2 € 

Mfg


----------



## Jürgen-V (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Flansch selber bauen?*

hi



> ich habe heute noch mit einer stichsäge ein loch von genau 114mm in euine tonne gesägt



hui  das war aber mutig. 
da mußt du aber sauber gesägt haben, hätte ich mich nicht getraut.

ich habe mir dafür  einen 114mm-lochbohrer besorgt, war allerdings richtig teuer.:?  aber da ich ihn des öfteren brauche, war er mir es wert. 

aber wenn du gut mit deiner stichsäge umgehen kannst, warum nicht...
hauptsache dicht.


----------



## rainthanner (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Flansch selber bauen?*

Hallo, 

falls es interessiert: 

Ich habe mit diesen Gummidichtungen/Rohrdurchführungen 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/22284&d=1204396978 
ebenfalls beste Erfahrungen gemacht.
Megapraktisch und einfachst einzubauen. 



			
				Drexta schrieb:
			
		

> wo bekommt man sonst eine durchführung für 2 €
> 
> Mfg


Wo - für 2€ ????



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Drexta (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Flansch selber bauen?*

Schlichter aus Lathen ;D
Ich glaub es war sogar noch billiger genau 1,49€ . Genau dich Dichtung aus deinem Link....

Mfg


----------



## Jürgen-V (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Flansch selber bauen?*

  

wenn ihr euren onkel jürgen nicht hät....


----------



## Drexta (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Flansch selber bauen?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr euren onkel jürgen nicht hät....



  wo wären wir dann bloß   ^^

aber wie gesagt ist alles bestens sogar ohne schmatze.

Mfg


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Flansch selber bauen?*

Genau die habe ich bei meinem Filter später auch verwendet, alles Super  
Aber 1,49€ ist ja Wucher   Geht noch billiger 



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> falls es interessiert:
> 
> ...


----------



## lollo (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flansch selber bauen?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> kannst es aber auch so machen
> 
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/22284&d=1204396978


Hallo Jürgen,

ist hier diese Dichtung von Dir für die Durchführung verwendet worden?
klick hier erstes Bild, Teilenummer 2.


----------

